# 20 gallon flourescent light



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

recently I bought a new 20gallon aquarium and it comes with flourescent marineland natural dylight f15t8 18" 48c from hg correct me. I would like to know if it is okey for plants? or do I need to buy new one?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it just a single bulb fixture? If so, it probably is not enough light to grow any but the most light tolerant plants.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah its one fixture flourecent lamp. and i dnt know how many watts is it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

camboy012406 said:


> yeah its one fixture flourecent lamp. and i dnt know how many watts is it.


From the information you gave, F15T8 indicates that the bulb is 15 watts.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

thankyou dark. btw, is there any one fixture of cfl that has 30watt? or whats the best light for 20 gallon?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe the highest normal wattage for CFL bulbs that I have seen is 26W.

For a 20 gallon tank, I would go with fluorescent tubes, not CFLs. This is because CFLs tend to concentrate their light on one part of the aquarium, rather than spreading it evenly throughout the aquarium.


----------

